# Moving to USA



## Peterborough (Apr 16, 2008)

Hello

I am a 27 year old. I would so dearly love to live and work in the US. I know that I have to get sponsorship but I don't know where to start. I am in a proffisonal role now earning good money.

Can anyone help???


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi, and welcome to the forum.

Depending on just what kind of profession you're in, your best option might well be to try and arrange a transfer to the US through your current employer - or, if that's not an option, to try and find a job with a large, international company that does have branches or some sort of facility in the US you could eventually transfer to. You have to have worked for the company for a year or so before you'd be eligible for a visa, and some companies will require you to work for them for a "few" years before they'll consider you for a big transfer like that... but the L category transfer visa is probably the most flexible work visa on offer, and worth qualifying for.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## emohit (Apr 15, 2008)

As Bev says, for now, your best bet is the L1 visa. For this, look for a job which has work interests in the USA and then you can take it from there. If you can get your hands on an H1B visa (though the cap is up for this year), you could come this year itself.

Cheers,
Me
The Settlers - When You Dream of Settling » Welcome


----------

